# Burning Electrical Smell



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys I need some more help!!! During our last trip we left the trailer and went out to play in the snow, we came back a few hours later and there was an overwhelming smell of burning electronics. I then noticed that the electric water heater was left on, so I turned it off. I know the water heater had water in it because this was the 2nd day of our trip and we had used alot of hot water up to that point. I continued to search for other sources of the smell but I didn't find anything. Everything is working including the electric water heater, but we did notice the smell a couple more times on the trip. Any ideas?? Thanks, Ryan


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Are yuoe sure it's not coming from the furnace? I have run my furnace for several days but still get a stron smell. Generally they say to run it for 15-20 minutes to burn offresidue, paint, etc. Mine is taking much more time to "burn in" . maybe you have the same issue.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Same thing with my furnace. It even set off the smoke detector. Air out the camper real good and see if you can smell where it is coming from.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When disconnected from 120v shoe power, open the master fuse panel door and carefully examine your wire connections at the main buss bar and breakers. They crimp down with a small allen screw. I have seen more than one Outback with loose wires. This will usually blow fuses though. Worth taking a look.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Getting good at posting this picture.

I found my main 30 amp power feed wire was not even tight. I had a few weird main power trips. Since I cut it off and tightened them all I have had no problems.

I would definately check wire tightness.










This may or not be the problem that Jim is referring to, but it is definitely worth looking into.

This check should be in the owners manual.

The furnace ducts do stink for a little while but it is not a electrical burn smell, it is a oily film burning smell.

Good luck, check everything that is simple, outlets, switches, hot water, etc.

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yikes Kev! That picture still makes me GASP every time I see it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Check electrical connection has now been added to my get the TT ready spring list.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Although the furnace was on most of the trip, I don't think that was the problem. We have used the furnace many other times without a problem, only the initial stink you get the first time it's turned on. That was a totally different smell, this is definately electrical. The only time we would smell it is when the water heater was on, I believe?? I will be checking the panel, that picture is amazing, I can't believe that a trailer would leave the manufacturer without tight electrical connections. Thanks guys.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It does happen...and a couple forum members have had loose wires on the water heater as well. Have it checked IMMEDIATELY unless you are handy with wiring.

Where there's smoke....


----------

